# I think the fat lady has sung



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

Looks like our season is just about over. A couple promises of 1-2" here and there but nothing on the ground every time they forecast it and long range is high 30's low 40's starting next week. Hey at least there should be a few more weeks of ice fishing left.


----------



## anz27 (Jan 21, 2014)

^ how you didnt just jinx yourself


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Maybe that beer drinking fat lady has sang ,but not up here!


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

Nothing in the forecast other than low percentage chances of less than 1cm, but that damn Polar Vortex is taking another swing thru here this week...

I don't think we are done yet.


----------



## procut (Dec 1, 2004)

I was thinking we might be done here (Mid-Michigan) but somehow have this feeling were not. Nothing significant in the forecast for the next 5-7 days, but the temperatures appear to stay cold through the beginning of March. Usually once we hit March 1st, its like someone hits a switch and plow-able snow is done, and from there on out you might get some salting or sidewalks, but this year, I wouldn't be surprised if we got 10"


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Take 1 for the team and see if she'll hang around.....


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

I recall in the early 2000s having to plow 3-4" on May 1st. I don't worry about long term predictions, I take it one day at a time until my contracts are over... if we get snow afterwards I service the accounts I can trust automatically (and never had a payment problem) and call those I can't first, so they can't say I did it on my own...


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Mr.Markus;1769572 said:


> Take 1 for the team and see if she'll hang around.....


Should be used to it,he hangs around with GP


----------



## RonWin (Nov 17, 2011)

God I hope so. I want to cut some grass!


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

remember march can either "come in like a lion and out like a lamb"...or.."in like a lamb and out like a lion"


----------



## goel (Nov 23, 2010)

Anyone that thinks we are almost done is dreaming. This is just a quick breather. 

Lots more fun to come.


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

Farmers Almanac says "snowstorm" then cold on dates between feb22-26th in my area.


----------



## Glenn Lawn Care (Sep 28, 2009)

We had 40s for 4 days here and got 9 inches in my area. 14 inches and hour north of me.


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

I hope it snow the for another 30 days, a lot of expensive rock salt I need to use up


----------



## 94gt331 (Oct 21, 2011)

I hope we get a couple more events through mid march. March is allways really slow and sloppy for landscaping here, so snow money helps.


----------



## B-2 Lawncare (Feb 11, 2012)

ALC-GregH;1769745 said:


> Farmers Almanac says "snowstorm" then cold on dates between feb22-26th in my area.


Ha ha framers almanac that's a good one, I followed it last year and it was so far off that it was comical. Might as well read some tea leaves.


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

This year we've had only 50" of snow.

Our average is 20"

Last year we only had 5" to this point.

But we hit our average of 20" with multiple snow falls in March.....

It's slowed down, but not over. Cold air has returned and a bunch of nuisance events look to slide through our area....



.....


----------



## coldcoffee (Jul 17, 2008)

With this pattern, kids very well may have the option of making snow angels as they pick up their Easter eggs.


----------



## northernsweeper (Aug 26, 2004)

Fat lady isn't singing here, her fat *ss is froze out in the snowbank. Below zero for daytime highs the middle of next week. March is usually the nasty plow month. Like pushing concrete.


----------



## B-2 Lawncare (Feb 11, 2012)

coldcoffee;1769802 said:


> With this pattern, kids very well may have the option of making snow angels as they pick up their Easter eggs.


Happened here last year, In fact we got snow up till the middle of May.
I hope that it doesn't this year we've have been pushing snow since the end of October.


----------



## CityGuy (Dec 19, 2008)

Hope we all get 1 more good storm. Then a gradual warm up.


----------



## oldmankent (Mar 2, 2001)

I'm ready for warmer weather.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Brian Young;1769524 said:


> Looks like our season is just about over. A couple promises of 1-2" here and there but nothing on the ground every time they forecast it and long range is high 30's low 40's starting next week. Hey at least there should be a few more weeks of ice fishing left.


Well we had the warm weather it moved your way now its cold again with snow in forecast here


----------



## sk187 (Dec 7, 2006)

We have to be at 110"+ in Holland, MI with below zero temps alot of next week.
No heavy events forecast but that changes real fast.


----------



## Italiano67 (Feb 16, 2005)

You bet it can. Its far from over. The long range forecasts can be way off as soon as this real cold snap ends. Once it warms up a bit watch out.


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

Far from it. Look at the potential snowfall maps I posted in the Ohio thread.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=1770173&posted=1#post1770173


----------



## Meezer (Apr 3, 2010)

Young Pup;1770174 said:


> Far from it. Look at the potential snowfall maps I posted in the Ohio thread.
> 
> http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=1770173&posted=1#post1770173


Looks nice!Thumbs Up


----------



## ABDIRT (Sep 2, 2008)

Last year here in Colorado we were plowing on the 1st of May. I gave up on trying to predict the weather years ago.


----------



## Chineau (Aug 24, 2010)

We have 65" on the ground when it isn't snowing it is blowing, it has this far been a winterery winter did I mention the forty below stint for weeks on end. I don't care if you got a heater in your truck you still shiver at the roadeo.


----------



## plownoob (Aug 14, 2008)

winters here have been starting late and running late. March is pretty turbulent around here.


----------



## scott3430 (Dec 28, 2010)

I'm hoping for an early spring.............but not holding my breath.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

With -20*F in the forecast for this week, I don't see the fat lady even getting out of bed any time soon.

March has historically been a snowy month even a few blizzards in April isn't unheard of.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

Woke up too atleast 10"s on the ground, shoveled my steps came back 10 minutes later to see 3"s of snow,

If they are calling for 10 to 19 I'll say 24" lol
So close to riding my bike and then denied!!!


----------



## mud (Dec 15, 2005)

One of my plow trucks is stuck in the driveway going up to my barn and the drifts are deep enough that my 4x4 tractor cant make it out to the hay feeders. Pretty sure winter is still going strong here in northern WI.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Lake Erie frozen over and you think it's over? 

I hate March storms. Been a long time since we've had a winter like this and a long time since we've had a bad March.


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

I just posted the 12z run maps in the Ohio weather thread. March of 08 repeat looks like it MIGHT happen.


----------



## LawnGuy110 (Feb 15, 2010)

There is a part of me that hopes you are right and a part of me that hopes you are wrong. I love snow and all but not this late in the season. Normally we start mulching mid February or March 1st at the latest but with this last storm of something like 18.5 inches, even though the snow is all gone you cant even walk on the ground without rutting it, let alone a wheelbarrow full of mulch. Who knows when we will start mulching now. Winter can be bitter sweet i guess


----------



## yardguy28 (Jan 23, 2012)

yeah I certainly wouldn't say winter is done. while february is almost over we still have march.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

It looks like a wet march.

With all the snow cover and with the lakes frozen over, will slow any radiant heating from the sun.
Reflecting it's rays back into space.

Spring will be slow to get here and it will be cool one

maybe it'll warm up for AUG.


----------



## Plowtoy (Dec 15, 2001)

sk187;1770044 said:


> We have to be at 110"+ in Holland, MI with below zero temps alot of next week.
> No heavy events forecast but that changes real fast.


I saw on Wood Tv the other day that Holland was at 140" so far. Sure seems like we've had that much, if not more.
I personally like how the national weather service issued a winter weather advisory for early today, until 1 this afternoon and then changes their mind. We had a dusting at 5 this morning and maybe an inch by 8 a.m. Just enough to salt is suppose. Yesterday around 4pm, they were calling for 9 inches of new snow by thrusday morning. This, morning they are still calling for 7 inches by the same time. Anyone want to place a bet that we dont get it???


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Plowtoy;1771238 said:


> I saw on Wood Tv the other day that Holland was at 140" so far. Sure seems like we've had that much, if not more.
> I personally like how the national weather service issued a winter weather advisory for early today, until 1 this afternoon and then changes their mind. We had a dusting at 5 this morning and maybe an inch by 8 a.m. Just enough to salt is suppose. Yesterday around 4pm, they were calling for 9 inches of new snow by thrusday morning. This, morning they are still calling for 7 inches by the same time. Anyone want to place a bet that we dont get it???


They're idiots.

Inside of 3 hours Sunday night they went from 30% chance of showers to 70% of around an inch here in GR.

They should have stuck with their first guess.

Perfect weather for applying liquids.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

March/April are our snowiest months and it's not uncommon to have snow into mid May.
Last season I plowed 4 times in April, 1 time in May and had to mow around snow piles.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

^ by the looks of things CO. is going to see a snowy March this year.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

SnoFarmer;1771321 said:


> ^ by the looks of things CO. is going to see a snowy March this year.


Our weather is a crap shoot, trying to forecast it is like trying to herd cats......


----------



## yardguy28 (Jan 23, 2012)

SnoFarmer;1771223 said:


> It looks like a wet march.
> 
> With all the snow cover and with the lakes frozen over, will slow any radiant heating from the sun.
> Reflecting it's rays back into space.
> ...


I'll take a cool spring and summer over a warm one any day.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

I hear ya,
if it never got any warmer than 72*F, I'd be just fine with it.



yardguy28;1771343 said:


> I'll take a cool spring and summer over a warm one any day.


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

Had a dusting of snow last night.

Another possible inch on the way later in the week.

Then some models are pushing for 6" on Sunday-Monday (too far out to tell though).

Temps have dropped out again for us. Looking at negative lows tonight, highs barely making the teens.

This is the longest winter ever, so far it looks like we won't be mowing till mid-april or later if the temps don't turn around. We average about 40* this time of year, so this is ridiculous.

......


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

SnoFarmer;1771348 said:


> I hear ya,
> if it never got any warmer than 72*F, I'd be just fine with it.


Amen and amen


----------



## B-2 Lawncare (Feb 11, 2012)

I am siting here contemplating on how not to come off as an a22, but in guess I just don't care at this point, I hate you for starting this thread, we have been getting pounded for three days. And they are forecasting a bigger Strom for this weekend.
Sorry I am just tried.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

B-2 Lawncare;1771832 said:


> I am siting here contemplating on how not to come off as an a22, but in guess I just don't care at this point, I hate you for starting this thread, we have been getting pounded for three days. And they are forecasting a bigger Strom for this weekend.
> Sorry I am just tried.


LOL, thats alright, this morning we got about a 1/2", applied liquid to everything then it starts snowing like hell out! ended up plowing a few lots then the sun came out and helped burn everything off. I was so po'd! I hate winter any more and everything that goes with it! Its just flurrying out right now and I'm so pissed!


----------



## AUDRAIN PLOWER (Feb 18, 2006)

calling for 2-3 inches here n mid mo friday


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

I salted today. I'll take a few more 3-6in events if the weather will bring it.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

I just plowed a foot of heavy lake effect and an easy foot the day before with my quad!!

I'm glad I can plow because it was almost too much for her!!

Banks are now 8' tall I mean my ramps because I've been pushing the snow over the top to keep my shrinking drive opened


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

AUDRAIN PLOWER;1771907 said:


> calling for 2-3 inches here n mid mo friday


Calling for 4-6 here on Friday and Snow on Saturday and Sunday So I wonder how many inches we will get by the time Monday comes around

Funny part is the Storm is just hitting the west coast and How do they know the inches

I think its round 2 coming looks like temps going be below 0 next week


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

I don't care what it does, I just want the forecasters to talk about snow for a while. I'd rather not plow anymore but I'm starting to think a few customers think winter is over by the fact that they're simply not paying.


----------



## maxwellp (Feb 16, 2013)

The weather will become unsettled Friday through the weekend. Snow will develop Friday afternoon into early Saturday with 1-4" of accumulation. Another round of snow will develop Saturday afternoon and night with 2-4" of accumulation. There is a chance for snow on Sunday, especially for areas south of Madison. Highs will reach the middle teens on Friday and Saturday, and the lower teens on Sunday.


----------



## Flawless440 (Dec 6, 2010)

Let it snow Let it snow Let it Snow........Not over till April


----------



## procuts0103 (Oct 2, 2012)

Easy money!


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

I think she's stuck on the 90 because we just got blasted today.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

-18* by my shop.

1-4" yesterday.

A little more tonight and more tomorrow night. 

Single digit highs for the next few days. 

Pretty sure she hasn't even entered the dressing room yet.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

The ***** just waits for someone to start a thread like this and then she comes back in full force. I just plan on winter being over April 15th that way I'm never disappointed.


----------



## B-2 Lawncare (Feb 11, 2012)

JD Dave;1774156 said:


> The ***** just waits for someone to start a thread like this and then she comes back in full force. I just plan on winter being over April 15th that way I'm never disappointed.


Lol, couldent be more true. We just hope to not repeat last year, we pushed in May


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Brian Young;1769524 said:


> Looks like our season is just about over. A couple promises of 1-2" here and there but nothing on the ground every time they forecast it and long range is high 30's low 40's starting next week. Hey at least there should be a few more weeks of ice fishing left.


Care to reconsider your statement?

Current Conditions

En Español
More Sharing ServicesShare | Share on facebook Share on print Share on twitter Share on email Share on gmail

Fair

2°F

-17°C

Humidity63%
Wind SpeedS 5 mph
Barometer30.35 in (1029.7 mb)
Dewpoint-8°F (-22°C)
Visibility10.00 mi
Wind Chill-8°F (-22°C)

Last Update on 28 Feb 8:51 am EST

Current conditions at

Erie International Airport (KERI)

Lat: 42.08°N Lon: 80.18°W Elev: 730ft.

More Local Wx | 3 Day History | Mobile Weather
Erie PA
7 Day Forecast

Cleveland, OH

NWS Weather Forecast Office

Today

Mostly Sunny

Mostly
Sunny

High: 15 °F

Tonight

Mostly Cloudy

Mostly
Cloudy

Low: 12 °F

Saturday

Chance Snow Chance for Measurable Precipitation 40%

Chance
Snow

High: 32 °F

Saturday
Night

Snow Chance for Measurable Precipitation 90%

Snow

Low: 13 °F

Sunday

Snow Likely Chance for Measurable Precipitation 70%

Snow
Likely

High: 19 °F

Sunday
Night

Snow Likely Chance for Measurable Precipitation 70%

Snow
Likely

Low: 9 °F

Monday

Snow Likely Chance for Measurable Precipitation 70%

Snow
Likely

High: 16 °F

Monday
Night

Chance Snow Chance for Measurable Precipitation 30%

Chance
Snow

Low: 4 °F

Tuesday

Mostly Sunny

Mostly
Sunny

High: 19 °F

Today Mostly sunny, with a high near 15. South wind 3 to 6 mph.
Tonight Mostly cloudy, with a low around 12. South wind 5 to 8 mph.
Saturday A chance of snow, mainly after 10am. Cloudy, with a high near 32. Wind chill values as low as zero. South wind 9 to 13 mph becoming west in the afternoon. Chance of precipitation is 40%. New snow accumulation of less than one inch possible.
Saturday Night Snow, mainly after 10pm. Low around 13. West wind around 10 mph becoming north after midnight. Chance of precipitation is 90%.
Sunday Snow likely. Cloudy, with a high near 19. North wind 8 to 10 mph. Chance of precipitation is 70%.
Sunday Night Snow likely. Cloudy, with a low around 9. Chance of precipitation is 70%.
Monday Snow likely, mainly before 1pm. Cloudy, with a high near 16. Chance of precipitation is 70%.
Monday Night A chance of snow. Mostly cloudy, with a low around 4. Chance of precipitation is 30%.
Tuesday Mostly sunny, with a high near 19.
Tuesday Night Partly cloudy, with a low around 4.
Wednesday Mostly sunny, with a high near 28.
Wednesday Night Mostly cloudy, with a low around 15.
Thursday Partly sunny, with a high near 31.


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

I posted a new map in the Ohio Weather thread if anybody cares to look.


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

2-4 more inches coming this weekend here, polar vortex temperatures again (with wind chill -35*C yesterday). At least our salt supplier was able to get a few loads, albeit high priced premium white salt... Glad to know our salt mines are on the ball making the expensive premium stuff in times of shortage when the demand is for the cheap, quick to make stuff...  Way to maximize profits, guys!


I always thought the fat lady's name was "May". I don't mind calling her "April" though! (although my friend April would probably not find that funny, even though she has put on some weight this past two years.... hmmmm) :laughing:

Maybe if she March'ed more she wouldn't be a fat lady?


----------



## yardguy28 (Jan 23, 2012)

JD Dave;1774156 said:


> The ***** just waits for someone to start a thread like this and then she comes back in full force. I just *plan* on winter being over April 15th that way I'm never disappointed.


I NEVER plan on anything personally.

since we are in a profession that is completely affected by the weather I just roll with what Mother Nature dishes out. if we get snow in June I can deal with it.

weather is one thing you or anyone else can't do anything about so it does no good complaining or worrying about it in my opinion. and when the clients start complaining about something due to weather I smile and tell them they are more than welcome to try and get someone else, maybe someone who can turn the weather off for them so the work they want done can be completed.


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

Thanks Brain. I can use the added income.


----------

